# How do you call batch file via post build?



## Solaris17 (Dec 28, 2011)

I have a batch file. I want to add this batch file to solution explorer under resources or something. I then want to map a button to call this batch file. I want it to work AFTER the app is built. So a user clicks on the button and it executes the batch file contained in the app. How or can I do this? Iv googled forever and all I come up with is how to execute an external exe or batch file. or how to execute one from inside visual studio. I dont want to do either of these. I want to run it as if it was self contained. can anyone help?

EDIT: reponse before did not fix it the way I wanted.


----------

